# sony xm-4045 - plastic cover to replace metal one? and: best fan placement?



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Couple questions:

1. Is it ok to replace the metal back plate with a plastic one that is see-through?

I would mount it to the side of the center console after cutting it out so you can see the amp guts from the passenger side or maybe drivers side.

2. would a fan be best blowing into the guts or on top of the head sink directly?

It only shuts off if I'm bumping at max volume, where distortion is pretty obvious.

So maybe it doesn't need a fan after all, but I would still like to have one to keep it cool/add LED's to the guts (if better there, or I might add both for looks)

Pictures:

Amp guts and current location. I originally had it resting on the side before I hooked it up, so it will fit


----------

